# Round glass for picture frames?



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I've spent a big part of the day looking for some. I went to Michael's and Hobby Lobby. I've googled, looked at ebay and amazon. Can't find any. I did find oval and convex, no flat round glass. I saw many round picture frames for sale.

Glass or plexiglass is fine. I don't want to cut anything. Non glare would be awesome.

I have some ideas for photo frames. I will crop most of the background out, leaving a face, and print at home. For example, think of a sunflower with a baby face .Lots of possibilities.

6 inch diameter is the biggest I would want. 2, 3 and 4 inch diameters would be good. I want to have the glass on hand before making the frames.

Any and all help is appreciated. Thanks!!!


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Maybe a clock place will have what you're looking for. I know Klockit has some glass and brass bezels that have a curve in them. I think a curve would look nice with what you plan to do.


----------



## Rutager (Feb 4, 2012)

I had some 13" round glass cut at a local glass shop a couple years ago, I think I paid about $10 each. You might also do a little searching or check with a craft shop to see about a device that cuts circles, so you can make your own.


----------



## Rutager (Feb 4, 2012)

Check out this on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Heavy-duty-Circular-Glass-Cutter-Suction/dp/B004BVKXKQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1361224190&sr=8-2&keywords=circle+glass+cutter


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Any picture framing store will cut that glass for you, just take your frame to them.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

+1 for the local glass shop. They cut circles all the time.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

I would imagine you could find a business that deals in glass (ie - auto glass) would cut any shape you would like. There's a handfull in my hometown that specializes in glass and mirrors


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

You might check with these folks:

http://www.flashlightlens.com/index.php?app=cms&ns=display&ref=splash


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank you all! Here's what I got so far. My best option is a local glass shop, they can cut circles down to 2 inch diameter. 2,3,4,5 or 6 inch , the price is $10 each. I'm paying for labor, the glass cost is insignificant.

I did find a clock parts supplier that had a few sizes, $6.50 plus $11. something shipping .

I called a few picture framing shops. Not only no, but HELL NO!


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

My wife owned an art gallery/picture framing store for 15 years and would have cut out anything you needed. Some people just don't want to work for their money.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

[email protected] "HELL NO"


----------

